# The Strange Magic of: The Indigo Girls



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

It's time to once again return to the always-full well of the late 1980s-1990s Renaissance that brought us so much good new music--Alternative, Grunge, and the explosion of women singer-songwriters. The Indigo Girls were another gift to us from Georgia (along with R.E.M. and the B-52s), sang great harmony, played solid guitar, and wrote some dynamite songs. An early one is _Hammer and a Nail_.....


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Talk about tight harmony singing! The Indigo Girls sang many excellent covers; here is their stunner version of Paul Simon's _American Tune_.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Used to really love Indigo Girls. Had quite the CD collection.

An ex-girlfriend ran off with all of their CDs when she left. Fortunately I still have digital copies of 5 of their albums:

*Live Back on the Bus
Nomads Indians Saints
Rites of Passage
Strange Fire
Swamp Ophelia *


----------



## mr bob (12 mo ago)

Didn't know they are a major band (or a band with many albums). Heard only 1 song of their making, which was very memorable by the way. Not a fan of Georgia, but they are good.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

mr bob said:


> Didn't know they are a major band (or a band with many albums). Heard only 1 song of their making, which was very memorable by the way. Not a fan of Georgia, but they are good.


Like, for me, many other artists, the Indigo Girls have a oeuvre of varying quality. But when they are good, they are very good indeed, and rarely emotionally shallow in their lyrics.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Strange Magic said:


> Like, for me, many other artists, the Indigo Girls have a oeuvre of varying quality. But when they are good, they are very good indeed, and rarely emotionally shallow in their lyrics.


True.

*Indigo Girls
Watershed* (live 1990)






Oddly enough, there's a group named *Watershed* whose first hit was a song called _*Indigo Girl*_ (2000).


----------

